# Is Marriage Supposed To Be Like This???



## stronglove (Jan 20, 2010)

Why can marriage be so difficult sometimes? Before you make any big decision on your marriage think about your children and how your decision will affect them.

No matter who initiates the divorce, no matter whose fault it may be, and no matter how devastated or confused you find yourself -You are still responsible to bring your marriage to a fair closure. When you married, you made a commitment to manage the partnership. That promise of being an active manager still applies to the divorce process.

Who Is At Fault???


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Well said, although I'm not sure if you were advocating staying together and working it out or just being responsible at going through a divorce.

It's important to think of all the implications of divorce, as well as thinking of all the implications of marriage as you approach it. It's much easier to work through and decide these things beforehand than after.


----------

